# sunbrite powerhouse



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has used this product to remove black stained aluminum siding. Or if you have used it for other cleaning.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes I have used it. It was ok. Did not use it on aluminum. Is it a mold or mildew you are trying to remove?


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

I have not used it. What exactly are you trying to remove?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Trying to remove black streaks on an aluminum fascia. The roof runoff has left stains and there is also black mildew. I talked to the rep at sunbrite and he recommended it. I am looking for something I can x-jet from the ground and not scrub. BB, how toxic is powerhouse? They have vinyl siding that I will be washing as well.


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what is in Powerhouse, but to remove black streaks on aluminum you need a butyl cleaner. Many times a light brushing will still required. I've never found a cleaner that can simply be sprayed on black streaks (like you find on gutters or fascia) and be rinsed away without at least a little agitation.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

CCPC said:


> I'm not sure what is in Powerhouse, but to remove black streaks on aluminum you need a butyl cleaner. Many times a light brushing will still required. I've never found a cleaner that can simply be sprayed on black streaks (like you find on gutters or fascia) and be rinsed away without at least a little agitation.


Powerhouse is a butyl cleaner. It is somewhat caustic. I'll let you know if I end up trying it out. Do you know of a greener chem that will work with a little aggitation?

Thanks, Travis


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have used this, but not for aluminum siding or roofs.... I don't see why it wouldn't work..

http://www.moldavenger.com/ :



> Safe for interior and exterior use on virtually any surface. Common areas include, but are not limited to: Bathrooms, tile, sinks, kitchens, decks, wood siding, vinyl siding, *aluminum siding*, concrete, brick, boats, trailers, and many more.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Trying to remove black streaks on an aluminum fascia. The roof runoff has left stains and there is also black mildew. I talked to the rep at sunbrite and he recommended it. I am looking for something I can x-jet from the ground and not scrub. BB, how toxic is powerhouse? They have vinyl siding that I will be washing as well.


It was not too toxic. I added bleach and a little dish detergent and used it on vinyl siding. Used an x-jet at around 10:1 ratio.

I use a different chemical for getting the black stains of gutters and facia. Just spray it on and wipe it off. Can't remember the name, but I'll see if I have any in the garage.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Ptf

It looked a bit expensive for me. The best that I found for gutters and aluminum is pressureTek's F-13. Postassium Hydroxide if I remember right. Although it works best when lightly brush, I usually don't brush the second floor and this mixed in with the house wash does pretty good.


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Ptf
> 
> It looked a bit expensive for me. The best that I found for gutters and aluminum is pressureTek's F-13. Postassium Hydroxide if I remember right. Although it works best when lightly brush, I usually don't brush the second floor and this mixed in with the house wash does pretty good.


Yes, many use a little F-13 in their house wash mix with simple cherry and bleach. They call it wild cherry with the f-13 in it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Chomp Pro is the name of the stuff we spray on gutters to get rid of the black stains.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Chomp Pro is the name of the stuff we spray on gutters to get rid of the* black stains*.


The stains that look like they are baked intot he finish? Spray on, rinse off? Safe to let let it run down the siding?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

boman47k said:


> The stains that look like they are baked intot he finish? Spray on, rinse off? Safe to let let it run down the siding?


It is in a spray bottle. So you have to get on a ladder, spray it on and wipe it off. Have not found anything that I can spray through the x-jet that does it. Although there must be something out there.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, may have to see about getting some. Any worry about it running down the siding or getting some on the roof when rinsing as long you keep things wet?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Hmm, may have to see about getting some. Any worry about it running down the siding or getting some on the roof when rinsing as long you keep things wet?


To be honest, I have not been in that situation. It is in a hand held spray bottle so you have lots of control. 

I would try to keep it off stuff, but you will be right there within arms reach. Carry a wet rag and you can wipe it right up.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

CCPC said:


> Yes, many use a little F-13 in their house wash mix with simple cherry and bleach. They call it wild cherry with the f-13 in it.



CCPC, As others have asked, If I were to x-jet the simple/f-13/bleach onto gutters do I need to worry about the roof? Vinyl safe? I would obviously be pre-wetting.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

painttofish said:


> CCPC, As others have asked, If I were to x-jet the simple/f-13/bleach onto gutters do I need to worry about the roof? Vinyl safe? I would obviously be pre-wetting.


Keep everything wet and you'll be fine. As was stated if the gutters are "bad enough" you'll need to brush a bit. (not scrub but brush) I've never had any problems as long as you kept everything wet. As always watch your eyes when using anything....


----------

